# Opinions on color scheme?



## AdamZx3 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was playing around with the web hosting on my .mac, using it as a sandbox, but now i'm ready to get a real host and have conflicting personal  opinions on the color scheme. I like the way it is now, but then again I don't know if it just doesnt work. I'm not a fan of brown but for some reason I like the color combo. I was also thinking on doing a white background and replacing the cyan type with a charcoal gray. 

Images are more less placeholders, the homepage image and the 3rd and 4th photo on the retouching are not mine, just threw them in to get a layout going.

Also on the retouching page, how do you like the layout /function?(pre-loaded rollovers on main image) 

I was planning a left/right scrolling box for the design and photography pages.

Any comments or critiques welcomed.

http://web.mac.com/adambrodzinski/iWeb/adam/home.html


----------

